# Ice Auger Question



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

I have hust purchased a new ice auger and was wondering what may be wrong. I put the recomended oil/fuel mixture together. It stalls out everytime as I am half way thru the hole drilling. Do you think this is from to much oil or not enough oil? :?:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Hummm. 

I hust don't have a clue.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Does it have an emblem shaped as a bowtie on it? If so, that is the problem, get one with a blue oval on it--j/k. 

Give a call to one of these small engine shops; that may be an easy one for a pro.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

I will bet it will have adjustments for air mixture. When you get it to different elevations, you have to adjust that.
I remember I had to mess around with mine for a while before I got it. Make sure you are adjusting it while you are at the lake you plan to fish the most.
I adjusted mine for strawberry, about 7800 feet, and it works like a champ now.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

iceicebaby said:


> I will bet it will have adjustments for air mixture. When you get it to different elevations, you have to adjust that.
> I remember I had to mess around with mine for a while before I got it. Make sure you are adjusting it while you are at the lake you plan to fish the most.
> I adjusted mine for strawberry, about 7800 feet, and it works like a champ now.


+1 WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If it runs at home but not at higher elevations, the adjusting the air mixture screw may do the trick.
If it's new, check with the place that you got it at. They may exchange it or send it to get adjusted.
I had an Eskimo that did the same thing and adjusting it didn't help.
They replaced it with a new one that works great.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

This may seem like a dumb question. When you say adjust the air mixture, would that be the little twist valve at the top of the gas tank? At higher elevations would I want more or less air? I assume more, but you know what they say about assuming. After thinking about it Yes, it is a dumb question :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Without seeing your auger, I would guess that the valve you are talking about is the fuel shut off valve.
The air mixture valve is on the carburetor.
If you don't know how to adjust it, you could make it even worse.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

fishane said:


> This may seem like a dumb question. When you say adjust the air mixture, would that be the little twist valve at the top of the gas tank? At higher elevations would I want more or less air? I assume more, but you know what they say about assuming. After thinking about it Yes, it is a dumb question :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


The screw on top of the gas cap. let's air into the gas tank (vent) so the gas will flow to the carburetor. -)O(- I have a funny one . I really baby my auger and pride myself on it starting on the first pull. I even bring it into the mud room the night before a trip so things can get warmed up :roll: spare me your comments I've heard them all from my family. we get to east canyon last year and my son crabs the auger and starts to pull on the cord nothing pull,pull,pull, pull pull, nothing so after acusing my son of breaking my auger I pull 'pull pull pull pull NOTHING and after a FEW SILENT CUSS WORDS I noticed the vent screw was turn down tight. I loosen it up and it started up ,still hearing crap about that one :roll: :lol

Could be bad gas :? How fresh was the gas used :? . Air adjustment screw or screws is on the carb. good luck


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine also has a vent cap on the gas cap and if it is too tight mine will have a vapor lock symptom and shut off, I just have to loosen the vent cap while it is running and tighten it back up for travel.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like your vent on your gas tank is closed. That will make it stall or kill it every time. Sometimes when you drill it will vibrate the valve shut so the gas isn't getting to the carb.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If that doesn't fix it, don't bother messing with adjustment screws. Just take it back. Your oil mixture at different elevations does not change. Maybe in older models, but if it's new, that should not be the case. Maybe you just got a lemon.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

OKEE said:


> The screw on top of the gas cap. let's air into the gas tank (vent) so the gas will flow to the carburetor. -)O(- I have a funny one . I really baby my auger and pride myself on it starting on the first pull. *I even bring it into the mud room the night before a trip so things can get warmed up * :roll: spare me your comments I've heard them all from my family. we get to east canyon last year and my son crabs the auger and starts to pull on the cord nothing pull,pull,pull, pull pull, nothing so after acusing my son of breaking my auger I pull 'pull pull pull pull NOTHING and after a FEW SILENT CUSS WORDS I noticed the vent screw was turn down tight. I loosen it up and it started up ,still hearing crap about that one :roll: :lol
> 
> Could be bad gas :? How fresh was the gas used :? . Air adjustment screw or screws is on the carb. good luck


OKEE- do you ever worry about condensation inside your carb from going from a warm house to a cold truck bed to an even colder elevation? just curious, I always keep my auger in the garage and worry about it even there.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

OKEE- do you ever worry about condensation inside your carb from going from a warm house to a cold truck bed to an even colder elevation? just curious, I always keep my auger in the garage and worry about it even there.[/quote]

No not at all I see what your saying .The mud room is a few degrees cooler then the house and i also store it in the garage. I usaully take the 4 runner so it's inside while I travel too. I have a cover on my auger and have taken it in back of a pickup .I've had No problems .Knock on wood :shock:


----------

